# Offset Detailing Essex: Brand New Seat Leon FR



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

The owner of this brand new Seat Leon booked in for a paint correction detail. The Sytner dealership that originally supplied the car had agreed with the owner to have this work carried out independently with the choice of detailer down to the owner. When the the car was originally supplied the paintwork was swirled, scratched and the interior panels even had screws missing! This resulted in a very unhappy customer and a lot of grief with the dealers, not cool.

I didn't grab many pictures of the wash process as I wanted to crack on, but the usual decontamination process was carried out using Auto Finesse products and a PH Neutral snowfoam applied followed by AF Lather with the two bucket method, using Wheel Woolies, Microfibre Madness mitts and deep pile microfibre drying towels.

Upon arrival.



The Leon was clayed with AF clay using a homemade lube. Not a lot of contamination on here at all.



Here's some 'before' pictures of the paintwork that the dealership had kindly left me with. Some deep marks here and there which is a shame on such a new vehicle, I give up on dealerships.










Rupes Bigfoot was used with Rupes polishing pads and their Zephir compound. This was then followed up by their Diamond Gloss finishing polish and Chemical Guys EZ Glaze on top for a great glossly finish on the solid red paintwork. There were some deep marks remaining here and there but I had to draw the line and accept it's not worth sacrificing the thickness of the paint for the sake of a few marks.















End of day one and all wrapped up for the evening.



Sealant of choice was Zaino Z2 with a final spritz of Zaino Z8 on the paint and also the glass. The Zaino created a really bright and sharp finish and should last the owner for a few months to come with gentle washing techniques.

The wheels were clayed and sealed with Auto Finesse Mint Rims, with Meguiars Endurance gel for the tyres, inner arches dressed.

The interior was quite dirty as well as the boot, so a thorough vacuum throughout with Auto Finesse Spritz interior spray on the dash, panels with Auto Finesse Crystal for the inside of the glass.




Exhausts were tidied up with Auto Finesse Mercury.



Here's some after shots.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice. The interior is a lot less bland than the last gen Leon by the looks of it. The wheels are lovely! Good action!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

very nice that!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

was just thinking the interior looks nice, great work done on the exterior:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice! Really like the new Leon's.:thumb:


----------



## DeanoC (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I thought i'd sign up to again say a big thanks to Daryl for sorting my car out and to thank you for your nice comments.

I thought the same about the car, i came from a 335d so i was worried about the power and quality but it is a really nice motor now the odd build issue and the paint has been put right. 0-60 in under 6 seconds (remapped), all the toys you could ever want (the LED headlights are amazing), 60mpg, £20 to tax and i got 18% off list so it was nearly £20k cheaper than the 3/4 series replacement i was pricing up!

Quick question while i'm here, or four:

1) I use Megs Endurance on the tyres but i have a 200 mile commute and by the time i get home it is back to matt black. I've heard good things about Gtechniq T1, what do you think

2) What the hell do i do with the fabric wheel arch liners?

3) My weekly routine is the standard snow foam, 2 bucket, wool mitt setup but every other week i like to apply megs #7 glaze and R222 wax. Am i ok sticking these over the Z2/Z8 combo?

4) The bit i hate detailing the most is the black plastic lower grill because of all the little holes. I've heard good things about Gtechniq C4 basically holding it as factory fresh for over a year, any thoughts?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice result Daryl:buffer:

Nice to see Seat have finally upped their interior quality as previous models up to now have been rubbish



DeanoC said:


> Quick question while i'm here, or four:
> 
> 1) I use Megs Endurance on the tyres but i have a 200 mile commute and by the time i get home it is back to matt black. I've heard good things about Gtechniq T1, what do you think
> 
> ...


1- Gyeon Tyre is the only product which offers any sort of durability on tyres in my experience.

2- pressure wash as normal, stiff brush (vikan) if you have lots of country lane type of dirt stuck to them.

3-I wouldn't bother with #7 on a modern clearcoated paint finish. Any product used (excluding z2/z6/z8) on top of the zaino will mean you lose the slick feeling finish & epic sheeting when washing.

4- yes C4 or Gyeon Trim will give you great, durable protection & easy washing on plastic trims.

Enjoy the car:wave:


----------



## DeanoC (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks buddy, I'll take a look at those bits you mention. 

Yea the last Leon looked like a ten year old renault inside! This one is Golf mk7 quality with the odd money saving trick like no chrome on the key, no gas bonnet struts, no lining in the glove box etc. But you are saving over 5k on the equivalent GTD and it looks much nicer to compensate.

I find the #7 works well as it's not metallic. I've never used a glaze before but I was going for depth to the shine rather than pure reflective shine.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Nice result Daryl:buffer:
> 
> Nice to see Seat have finally upped their interior quality as previous models up to now have been rubbish
> 
> ...


Thanks man, appreciated. :thumb:

As above really, also I find the Sonax NPT and Sonax Brilliant Shine works very well on trim - beads up extremely well!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Personally the best tyre dressing has to be CarPro Perl it easily stood up against Gyeon's offering.

Lovely motor and miss my cupra


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Apart from the obvious high quality of the work, I like the wrapping up overnight procedure, a nice touch for the customer considering the environment you are working in (I've worked in a tyre fitters and the amount of dirt generated has to be seen to be believed) 

It's little extras like these that I would do to my own car but you probably wouldn't expect from someone else. Very impressive.

Al Fresco


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone else think that Seat is losing its Spanish flair, and started looking a bit more like audi, yes they belong to the vw group, and yes its a stunning car, but bring back the spanish flair. Excellent work by the way.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Great work! Have the same colour in my golf gti and is amazing how it shines and reflects when the paint has been taken care of.

I would also recommend you to try reload as a sealant from time to time. Check my post and you will see some pics of ny car with reload on top. I am currently loving this product.

Two quick questions for the detailer:

1. Why did you choose ez creme to go with this car rather than blachole or blacklight? I am in the market for a glaze to use in my red car and would be interested to know if there is any particular reason for it.

2. Would the zaino z2/z8 combo strip the ez creme? Just wondering.

Thanks and again, awesome results!!!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Al Fresco said:


> Apart from the obvious high quality of the work, I like the wrapping up overnight procedure, a nice touch for the customer considering the environment you are working in (I've worked in a tyre fitters and the amount of dirt generated has to be seen to be believed)
> 
> It's little extras like these that I would do to my own car but you probably wouldn't expect from someone else. Very impressive.
> 
> Al Fresco


Cheers Al. To be honest the tyre machine doesn't get used often . I cover my own cars at home so the same thought applies to customers too.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Rod said:


> Great work! Have the same colour in my golf gti and is amazing how it shines and reflects when the paint has been taken care of.
> 
> I would also recommend you to try reload as a sealant from time to time. Check my post and you will see some pics of ny car with reload on top. I am currently loving this product.
> 
> ...


1) That glaze is great for colours. Black hole is better for dark/black cars.

2) Chemical Guys sits under the Zaino. So it won't strip off the Chemical Guys as there's no abrasives in it. It's literally a sealant. I've used this combo lots of times and sits fine for me. Regardless of whatever people say it doesn't bond etc I've used it on dailies and show cars and works a treat.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice worok on Leon, :thumb:.


----------

